# Klein Is Gone



## usa777 (Jul 5, 2008)

My understanding is that Trek will not be making anymore Klein's for 2009. Klein will not be replacing Lemond. Most already know that Fisher will be the other road brand for Trek. I was kind of hoping for a rebirth of Klein. What does everyone else think. If you could be the same bike (same frame, parts, color, decals, price etc...) with a Klein or Fisher name which would you have picked. 

I would pick KLEIN.


----------



## mtymxdh (Dec 21, 2007)

klein, 



marketing says Gary Fisher is the godfather of mountainbikes (something like that, not sure)

not roadie related... 

on the other hand Gary Klein was a road racer..


----------



## tg3895 (Mar 14, 2006)

Makes sense to just buy a Trek. Why buy GF, Klein, or Lemond when they are made by Trek anyway? But to each his own.


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

mtymxdh said:


> on the other hand Gary Klein was a road racer..


So was Gary Fisher.


----------



## usa777 (Jul 5, 2008)

*Fit*

I know you could just by a Trek designed bike (Giant builds most Trek, Fisher and Lemonds, The OCLV models are the only US made bikes). But Lemond has a different fit then a Trek. So I guess my question should have been. 
If you had to choose would you like a Fisher or Klein (same bike only with the Fisher or Klein name) what would you by. This bike would fit you better then a Trek.


----------



## lago119 (Feb 27, 2007)

*klein is being relaunched*

What I have read is Trek is going to start making a new line of klein bikes for 2009. The last klein frames I have seen for sale were 2007 models. I do not think any 2008 frames were made, anyway not for sale in the states. Check out

http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/news/article/trek-no-plans-for-armstrong-brand-of-bikes-15823


----------



## srrice (Jan 5, 2008)

As was mentioned by usa777 the fit would be different. Also, all things being equal people will chose based upon the look. Klein's have histrically had great paint jobs with subdued branding and logos that appeal to some more than others, not to mention a very unique geometry and bike fit premis. One other thing to consider is that most likely the team working on the GF or Klein road line will be different. That is the way the LeMond bike development was done. The LeMond bikes have a unique geometry and layup and don't share too much with any of the Trek road bikes.

Think of it in terms of the auto industry.... Why buy an Audi over a VW; a Lincoln over a Mercury or Ford; Acura over Honda; Lexus over Toyota? ... There may be some similarities, some shared components, but for the most part the brands and products are unique and appeal to a different demographic.


----------



## KennyG (Mar 6, 2007)

This is too bad, as I have always been a Klein fan. My love for them started back during my early MTB days. I have owned 3 Kleins, including a road bike, but now have just one MTB left. I'll probably keep it until it breaks, then hang it on my wall as a piece of American cycling history. 

I have gone to full carbon for the road bike, and Klein just never got on board with the carbon that has just about taken over the industry. It is probably more accurate to say that Trek never let them get on board with it. Out of all the brands that Trek bought, I think that Klein was the only one that really had a superior product - and that is why Trek killed them off. In my opinoin, Klein made the sweetest, coolest looking aluminum frames ever to be seen on the planet!


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

I couldn't say it better myself, KennyG! A Klein always had an aura about them, a cerrtain understated class that a Trek will never have. A Corvette may be just as good or maybe better than a Ferrari, but it will never grab the attention that a Ferrari does. The same with a Klein. When aluminum was at it's peak, there was not much out there that could surpass a Klein. But since Trek put all of it's carbon eggs in the Madone basket, it pretty much wrote the obituary for Klein. They should have sold Klein to someone who would have ushered Klein into the carbon era, as Cannondale has done with their Al bikes instead of just letting Klein die. Now they probably couldn't get much for the Klein name if they wanted to sell it. Of course that's one less competitor to worry about for Trek.


----------



## srrice (Jan 5, 2008)

*USA 777 What's your source on the death of Klein?*

Just wondering. Klein was the name that Trek mentioned in the press after the whole LeMond fiasco as being a brand they would consider more focus. 

I guess I'm still holding out some hope. I have one of the last Quantum model year bikes made pre-Waterloo. Was hopind for a Klein carbon but may simply upgrade to 10 speed SRAM or Ultegra.


----------



## srrice (Jan 5, 2008)

*Klein 2008 Bikes - Japan*

If anyone interested in seeing what Klein is selling in Japan for 2008 check out the Japanese site. It has enough English that you can pull up the pictures. They have the Q-Elite (Full Carbon road), Aura (Alu/Carb road), Karma (Alu flatbar) and the Attitude (Alu mtn bike).

http://www.kleinjapan.com/bicycles/index.html

Still hoping Klein will make a comeback...


----------



## The Weasel (Jul 20, 2006)

srrice said:


> If anyone interested in seeing what Klein is selling in Japan for 2008 check out the Japanese site. It has enough English that you can pull up the pictures. They have the Q-Elite (Full Carbon road), Aura (Alu/Carb road), Karma (Alu flatbar) and the Attitude (Alu mtn bike).
> 
> http://www.kleinjapan.com/bicycles/index.html
> 
> Still hoping Klein will make a comeback...


Nice to see something other than the boring red, black, and white frame. You'd think somebody could come up with some kind of original color scheme?


----------



## usa777 (Jul 5, 2008)

*My rep told me Klein is gone*

Our Trek rep told us that Trek is killing the Klein brand. At first they thought they would use the Klein name to replace Lemond. After meeting with some top dealers they went with Gary Fisher road bikes. Our rep also told us that they are going to kill the brand overseas too.


----------



## trener1 (Jan 22, 2004)

I just don't get who would want a GF road bike.
I actually have a GF Mt Bike, and I think it's great, but I highly doubt that I'll ever buy a GF Road bike.


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

*Maybe I bought the last Klein*

Here's my new road best friend... 

A Klein Q-Elite XV. 

This is an 08 model that my LBS was able to get. Kleins do well in Japan and Trek has been selling them there.


----------



## srrice (Jan 5, 2008)

*Nice bike MTP....*

I have only seen them in the Japanese on-line catalog which does it no justice.

Could you tell me what did you paid for it and how long you had to wait for delivery?


----------



## srrice (Jan 5, 2008)

*2000 Klein Quantum Fram Geometry (55 cm)*

Does anyone have the frame geometry specs for a 2000 Quantum? 

Specifically a 55cm size (effective top tube of 55.5 cm) for that year. Can't put my hands on the catalog from when I bought it and the Klein archive only goes back to 2004. They changed to even sizes in 2001 or 2002, so the newer frames have different angles. 

Looking to purchase a new frame and wanted to compare seat and head tube angles. 

I think my 2000 Quantum has a the seat angle is a 73.5 and head tube of 72.5.

Thanks.


----------

